# Push Notifications Not Working Properly



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

Lately the badge number on my iPhone app has been way off, seemingly counting up each time. It's currently up to 430, indicating 430 threads with new posts. I only subscribe to a small number of threads. Now for the past couple of days, I'm getting push notifications, but when I log in, there are no subscribed threads with new posts. I'm using an iPhone 4S with latest iOS. I use Forum Runner and made sure I'm logged in. 

I haven't changed any settings. Any ideas?


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi...Look for a updated app soon as it was an issue that was introduced by a Apple App policy change.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

"David Bott" said:


> Hi...Look for a updated app soon as it was an issue that was introduced by a Apple App policy change.


Thanks for the info. I was starting to think there was something wrong with my phone. Much appreciated.


----------

